# The classic K-Body formula lives on at an affordable price



## ScottKaye

Thanks for the write up. I always wondered about these clamps. Hopefully Jet will do another Black Friday sale this November so I can double up on my previous Jet clamp purchase. If not, Its good to know that these aren't total junk!


----------



## Ken90712

I have a bunch of the Jets and Love them. Mine arent as clean as your though.. LOL nice review.


----------



## paxorion

Ken - that just means I don't appreciate (that is use) mine as much as you ;-)


----------



## CoolToolShed

I'll definitely check these out! Nice review!


----------



## HillbillyShooter

Nice review, thanks.


----------



## paxorion

Thanks guys. I was eager to pull the trigger to buy the clamps and post a review because there was a sore lacking (like basically none) of reviews, save few sparse reviews on Amazon. I am very pleasantly surprised and am planning on add some more of these as my "light weight" parallel clamps in the future.

Stay tuned for an update in the near future. I plan on adding a few pictures to compared these clamps the old Bessey K Body and the new(er) REVO.


----------



## GoBlu

I could not find these on the peachtree site, nor could I find them on justclamps.com their sister site. Could you post a link?


----------



## paxorion

GoBlu - Updated my review with a direct link to the Peachtree bar clamps page. As of this comment, it is the 3rd from the bottom of the page.


----------



## GoBlu

Thanks, paxorion, I found them. Good deal.


----------



## Fish22

I have the same clamps and to this point am happy I purchased them. If I need more, these will probably be my choice next time as well.


----------



## bart17

Rockler has a terrific sale price - $128 - on a set of 4 Bessey K Body Revos. The set contains a pair of 18" and a pair of 31" K Body Revo's. This is less than $10 more than the same PeachTrees. I just placed the order with Rockler. This is the only set of Besseys that Rockler has on sale. All their other K bodies are at regular price.


----------

